# 300 Euro Dirt/Street/Park Rahmen



## Lizard.King (29. November 2007)

ja ich wollte mir mal einen gönnen
kriterien sind: leicht, stabil, wendig, mit bremsaufnahme (am besten oben...), internal hs, spanish oder mid bb, keine gyrotabs

ich fahr hauptsächlich street, bin recht groß (knapp utner 1,90m) und bin bis jetzt ein addict von 06 oder 05 gefahren (siehe gallerie)


wie sieht das generell aus mit der geo. kettenstreben sind ja eigentlich alle so um die 13,75 wenn ichd as richtig gesehen habe.
bei meiner größe wäre 21``oberrohr angebracht oder? macht das das bmx nicht ein bisschen "schwerfälliger"?

so und jetzt fleissig posten, am besten immer mit kurzer begründung!

hab dazu auch einen thread im bmxboard aufgemacht, kann den nur leider nicht verlinken... http://bmxboard.de/ -> allgemein -> 300euro rahmen...


----------



## gmozi (29. November 2007)

Je länger das Oberrohr, desto länger für gewöhnlich halt auch der Radstand, desto "schwerer" lässt sich das Bike drehen.

Bin zwar "nur" 1,83m komm aber mit meinem 21" Oberrohr recht gut zurecht 
In gewissen Grenzen ist alles nur Gewohnheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (29. November 2007)

Deine Kriterien sind recht weit gefasst, da gibt es natÃ¼rlich eine grÃ¶Ãere Auswahl von Rahmen. Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung den Eastern Reaper empfehlen:

-stabil 
-leicht (Crmo Version 2,4kg)
-gut zu fahren

Die Geo kommt auch hin: 21" TT, 13.6" Kettenstrebe (slammed), 11.5"BB, 74.5 HA, 71SA
DemnÃ¤chst kommt auch der Nachfolger raus mit integrierter Sattelklemme und mit 400g weniger. Ob der Preis sich allerdings bei 300â¬ bewegt weiÃ ich nicht, ich tippe mal auf mehr.


----------



## crmo_basher (29. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Deine Kriterien sind recht weit gefasst, da gibt es natürlich eine größere Auswahl von Rahmen. Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung den Eastern Reaper empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alöx (29. November 2007)

crmo_basher schrieb:


> RISE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deine Kriterien sind recht weit gefasst, da gibt es natürlich eine größere Auswahl von Rahmen. Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung den Eastern Reaper empfehlen:
> ...


----------



## rex_sl (29. November 2007)

also ich fahr den eastern np2 rahmen in 20.5 mit 60er vorbau. bin 186cm groß. das teil wird hauptsächlich im park gefahren und ab und an mal auf dirts. is auf alle fälle nen ausgewogenes rad.


----------



## crmo_basher (29. November 2007)

> Falsch. Er hat Reaper und nicht Grim Reaper geschrieben. Spar dir doch den Beitrag wenn du eh nichts beizutragen hast.



1.wer sagt dass ich nichts beizutragen hätte 
2. wer hat Dich gefragt wenn Lizard den Kommentar abgelassen hätte okay...wer weiß vlt gefällt er ihm trotzdem. Auswahl gibt es genug.

Vlt das nächste mal erst mal durchatmen, Sauerstoff ins Hirn lassen und dann klappt´s auch wieder...trust


----------



## Lizard.King (29. November 2007)

der grim reaper ist preislich über meinem und optisch utner meinem niveau.

dder nromale reaper sieht da schon besser aus, gibts bei albes immoment für 180$.....die ammis hams so gut


----------



## alöx (29. November 2007)

crmo_basher schrieb:


> 1.wer sagt dass ich nichts beizutragen hätte
> 2. wer hat Dich gefragt wenn Lizard den Kommentar abgelassen hätte okay...wer weiß vlt gefällt er ihm trotzdem. Auswahl gibt es genug.
> 
> Vlt das nächste mal erst mal durchatmen, Sauerstoff ins Hirn lassen und dann klappt´s auch wieder...trust



Rede dich nicht um Hals und Kragen. Der Beitrag war sinnlos und nur des Schreibens wegen.


----------



## street (29. November 2007)

Sunday !!!


----------



## crmo_basher (29. November 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Rede dich nicht um Hals und Kragen. Der Beitrag war sinnlos und nur des Schreibens wegen.



das heißt meine raren Beiträge drücken meine profilierungsschreibneurose aus... 
Danke DR Alöx 

ich dachte du wärst der mit der persönlichkeitsstörung.
wer bisten du heute?






laß mich raten: rechts oder! macht den härtesten Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (29. November 2007)




----------



## Lizard.King (29. November 2007)

es geht eigentlich um was anderes


kann einer was zum flybikes tierra sagen? hört sich ziemlich gut an



FLY-BIKES "Tierra" Frame

Kevin Porter Signature
- Material: Chromoly
- Toptube Lenght: 20.6" or 21"
- Chainstay Lenght: 13.25"
- HeadTube Angle: 74.5°
- SeatTube Angle: 71°
- Internal Headset
- Bottom Bracket: Spanish-BB
- Weight: 2.115kg


----------



## jimbim (29. November 2007)

würde von flybikles abraten, sollen nicht so stabiel sein


----------



## RISE (29. November 2007)

Ist der Tierra noch im Preisrahmen? Ich würde diesbezüglich eh erst auf lääääänger dauernde Erfahrungen warten, weil wir alle ja wissen, wie bei Fly eine erste Serie immer hält. 
Andere schicke Rahmen, die ich kaufen würde, wären United (Squad/Magnolia) oder der  Mutiny Sinister. Aber auch der (normale - als ob ich Rahmen mit Löchern empfehle) Reapper fährt sich super. Evtl. lohnt sich auch das Warten auf Version 2 (s.u.), allerdings glaube ich, dass Eastern aufgrund einer neuen Technik und eines neuen Rohrsatzes den Preis etwas anziehen wird, in den USA läuft er dann wohl unter 289$. Eastern verspricht aber gleiche Stabilität bei wesentlich weniger Gewicht. Aber wie gesagt, auch der normale taugt sehr, etwas problematisch könnte es da werden, wenn du Pegs beim kürzesten Radstand fährst. Ansonsten bin ich echt zufrieden, selbst der Lack ist sehr robust.


----------



## Hertener (29. November 2007)

G&S hat Proper-Rahmen für 200 Euro im Angebot. Z.B. den Proclaimer, der hat die Breakmounts oben. Den gibt's mit 20,4 20,8 und 21,2" Oberrohrlänge. Zur Oberrohrlänge sagte mir Mario von G&S: "Je länger das Oberrohr, umso leichter sind Manuals." Ich habe mich trotzdem für 20,4" entschieden, bei einer Körpergröße von ~1,71m.
Also, mir gefällt er. Vor allem bei *dem* Preis.


----------



## Son (30. November 2007)

alter lisard king, laber ma keinen rum ey
prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crmo_basher (30. November 2007)

also zurück zum Thema






21,5" TT (eben etwas länger)und wenn Du Glück hast noch für EUR 224,- zu haben.
Frag beim Hans nach.(069-21939955)


----------



## Lizard.King (30. November 2007)

21,5 is mir dann doch ein bisschen zu lang, da will ich keine experimente machen.

kann einer was zum NEW DEAL sagen?

SUPER-STAR "New Deal" Frame

- Without Bearings / ohne Lager
- Material: 4130 Sanko Chromoly
- Toptube length: 21" or 21.4"
- Chainstays length on 21": 13.4"
- Chainstays length on 21.4": 13.7"
- Headtube Angle: 75°
- Seattube Angle: 70°
- Internal Headset: Campagnolo
- Bottom Bracket: Spanish-BB
- Integrated Strawberry Seatpostclamp


----------



## rex_sl (30. November 2007)

ja da kannste keine rutschstangen dran fahren.


----------



## RISE (30. November 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ja da kannste keine rutschstangen dran fahren.



Ja, nur die Micropegs von Superstar. Also viele bei Bikeguide meinen, dass sich der Rahmen absolut komisch fährt, aufgrund des kurzen Hinterbaus und des niedrigen Tretlagers, wobei das bei meinem Eastern ja ähnlich ist (13.6 / 11.5) und ich hab keine Probleme damit. Ich finds sogar sinnvoller, die Tretlagerhöhe bei superkurzen Hinterbauten etwas zu reduzieren, sonst wird so ein Ding unfahrbar. 
Ich würde eben eher gucken, dass der Rahmen geometrisch nahe am Addict liegt, sofern dir dieser vom Fahrverhalten zugesagt hat. 

Rex: Wie ist eigentlich der Nightprowler II? Leigh Ramsdell war/ist ja auch ne verdammt coole Sau.


----------



## rex_sl (30. November 2007)

also wenn ich das rad vergleichen soll=

mir gefällt nur das s+m laf besser das ich zuvor gefahren bin. leider hab ich depp es durchgegrindet. 

der np2 is ein einwandfreies teil nur man braucht am hr grindguard auf der nabe, weil die ausfallenden so filigran sind, das sie an der unterkante genau mit dem peg abschließen.und man immer auf der nabe und den speichen rutscht.


----------



## Lizard.King (30. November 2007)

das addict lässt sich ganz gut fahren, allerdings is die kettenstrebe (gefühlsmäßig, hab leider keine geodaten) zu lang und das oberrohr mit 20,5'' bei meiner görsse auch nicht gerade wirbelsäulenfreundlich


----------



## RISE (30. November 2007)

Ich würde dir trotzdem nicht raten, ein Rad mit tootal anderer Geo zu nehmen. Ein kürzerer Hinterbau und ein längeres Oberrohr dürften sich schon bemerkbar machen denk ich. Als ich damals meinen Macneil mit 14.25 Kettenstrebe hatte, wollte ich am liebsten einen Rahmen mit 13.25, aber selbst der Umstieg zu den 13.6 vom Reaper war rehct groß.

Und Rex braucht ein S&M Blackbike!


----------



## rex_sl (30. November 2007)

ne rex braucht wenn er sich im frühjahr wieder ein neues kaufen muss ein smpl enigma oder ein s-luck magnolia.

jetzt fällt mir noch was saudummes am np2 auf. ich fahr profile kurbeln. da is das problem, wenn man das kettenblatt soweit nach innen macht, das die kettenlinie stimmt. stößt der kurbelarm am hinterbaua an. mit den wombolts die ich 2 tage draufhatte war das problem nicht. da konnte ich sogar noch weiter nach innen als möglich.

beim laf ging dass ohne probs auch bei den ganzen anderen dingern


----------



## Lizard.King (30. November 2007)

naja ich denke ich werde mich recht schnell an die andere geo gwöhnen, hab mit sowas nicht so große probleme...im gegenteil wäre mir eine freude wenn das bike auf einmal viel "sensibler" reagiert


----------



## Lizard.King (30. November 2007)

MANKIND "Archangel" Frame

- Without Bearings / Ohne Lager
- Material: Sanko 4130 Chromoly
- Toptube length: 20.2", 20.5" or 21"
- Chainstay length: 13.75" to 14.25"
- Headtube: 74.5°
- Seattube: 71°
- Internal Headset: Campagnolo
- Bottom Bracket: Mid-BB
- Wieght: 2.4kg

kommt auch mal in die liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (30. November 2007)

naja nen dragonfly würd ich nicht kaufen schon alleine wegen dragonfly.


----------



## alöx (30. November 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> naja nen dragonfly würd ich nicht kaufen schon alleine wegen dragonfly.



Warum?


----------



## rex_sl (30. November 2007)

ich hatte mal eins vor langer zeit. das einzige tolle teil von denen war der doozer stem. kann ja sein das die jetzt supertoll sind. aber bestimmt nicht weil sie nen neuen namen haben. 

hab halt ne abneigung gegen die dinger. rein persönlich nicht sachlich.

kauf dir doch nen smpl. das wird mein nächster


----------



## alöx (30. November 2007)

Also vor so 4-5 Jahren hatte ein Kumpel einen Dragonfly Tech und der fährt immernoch hier rum mit dem 4ten Besitzer.

Kann der Firma nichts negatives Abgewinnen - aber die Art der Abneigung kann ich nachvollziehen. 

Der Simple schaut lecker aus.


----------



## muchalutcha (30. November 2007)

Wie wäre es denn hiermit?

SUPER-STAR "Parkinson" Frame

- Without Bearings / ohne Lager
- Material: 4130 Sanko Chromoly
- Toptube length: 20.35" in braun
- Toptube length: 20.7" in met.rot, matt-schwarz
- Toptube length: 21" in gold, hell-blau
- Chainstay length: 13.7"
- Headtube Angle: 74.5°
- Seattube Angle: 71°
- Internal Headset: Campagnolo
- Bottom Bracket: Spanish-BB
- Integrated Seatpostclamp
- With Removable GyroTabs
- Weight: 2.55kg


----------



## rex_sl (30. November 2007)

du kannst uns noch 200 verschiedene rahmen zeigen, du wirst nie ne gute antwort bekommen. auser jemand fährt den rahmen. 

machs wie alle, mess deinen alten aus. schau was dir nicht passt, und such nach rahmen mit dieser alternative. manche kann man nur ohne pegs fahren, manche sind schon nach 3 waschbeton curbs durchgegrindet, manche verbiegen den hinterbau schneller als du tailwhip üben sagen kannst. 

wenns der falsche wird, zahl lehrgeld. übrigens sidn auch vorjahresmodelle nicht nur altes eisen sondern billige oder günstige alternativen.


----------



## alöx (30. November 2007)

Ich würde mal in den Raum werfen... FlyBikes 3Amigos der ist bisschen teurer aber Rabatt kann man ja überall bekommen.
KHE - Triple Threat der ist genau 299 und sicher nicht außer acht zu lassen.

Mutiny Eden. Bin ich gefahren komm sehr gut zurecht damit.

Oder der Volume Union. Hat immerhin Lebenslange Garantie. Hatte damals einen Volume und war ewig damit zufrieden. Der fährt auch noch mit einem anderem Typ rum.


----------



## rex_sl (30. November 2007)

es kosten fast 80 prozent der rahmen um die 300 euro. für mich entscheidend is die geo, an zweiter stelle steht das rahmenmaterial. ich steh auf reynolds rohre. hatte noch keine risse in dem material. was ich von platinum ox nicht behaupten kann,


----------



## nobeleden (30. November 2007)

ich hab den simple enigma in 21,05"

das ding is einfach nur geil, fährt sich super, manuals gehn total einfach, liegt super in der luft, ja geiles gefährt halt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (30. November 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> es kosten fast 80 prozent der rahmen um die 300 euro.



Das ist richtig aber oftmals, so kenn ich es auch von mir, sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Gerade bei der Auswahl denk ich ist es nie schlecht ein paar konkrete Beispiele genannt zu bekommen.

Reynolds ist toll aber für 300 denk ich nicht zu haben.


----------



## rex_sl (30. November 2007)

ich würde noch das redline in die runde schmeißen. is auch ein sehr geiles teil. nur wird leider viel zu selten gefahren.


----------



## RISE (1. Dezember 2007)

alÃ¶x schrieb:


> Das ist richtig aber oftmals, so kenn ich es auch von mir, sieht man den Wald vor lauter BÃ¤umen nicht. Gerade bei der Auswahl denk ich ist es nie schlecht ein paar konkrete Beispiele genannt zu bekommen.
> 
> Reynolds ist toll aber fÃ¼r 300â¬ denk ich nicht zu haben.



Reynolds wird schwierig. Ansonsten wÃ¼rde ich - wir sagen es zum 1000.mal - auf die Geo achten. Von den 2000 Rahmen fÃ¼r das Geld kÃ¤men bei mir vielleicht 10 in die nÃ¤here Auswahl.
Eine Alternative, die allerdings mit Aufwand verbunden wÃ¤re, wÃ¤r der Seshin Shithawk. Den mÃ¼sste man zwar aus Kanada direkt von Seshin bestellen, aber dafÃ¼r wÃ¤re er wohl weit unter 300â¬.

Edit: Nach aktuellem WÃ¤hrungskurs kostet der Rahmen NEU 84â¬


----------



## ChristophK (1. Dezember 2007)

die 08er eastern rahmen sind aus reynolds stahl, soweit ich weiß...


----------



## rex_sl (1. Dezember 2007)

und diskussion schon vorbei. jungs der erste thread hier der so abgeht.

war heute das erste mal seit jahren minirampe fahren. hab mich 2 mal voll aufs maul gehauen. shit rampen. mein rad ist dumm das kann keine tailwhips in der mini.

welches rad kann das ???


----------



## ToniL (2. Dezember 2007)

kann einer was zum simple debut sagen 

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=1002&osCsid=9e948ef59d3a58d76fd5035b3ff91e6e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (2. Dezember 2007)

Ja den gibt es in grau oder blau.


----------



## ToniL (2. Dezember 2007)

echt? krass !!!!!!!!!
thx

weiss eina obs den auch in analbraun gibt??


----------



## rex_sl (2. Dezember 2007)

ich hab noch einen in dünnschissbraun im keller. falls es dir was bringt. oder nen laf in dreivierteltretlager und strebe


----------



## Bampedi (2. Dezember 2007)

nur mal so zur allgemeinen information: flybikes rahmen kann man in der regel bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## nobeleden (2. Dezember 2007)

dem stimme ich zu

ich kenn jemand der fährt seinen  schon 3 jahre un das ding hat keine mängel 
welcher das jetzt genau is weiß ich nich aber ich glaub das material is bei allen gleich nur die geo is anders.


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (4. Dezember 2007)

RISE schrieb:


>



ist eigendlich schon irgendwas geplant wann der reaper 2 erscheinen soll?
weil der sieht mal sehr geil aus


----------



## SeeeB (6. Dezember 2007)

Ã¶hmn meinste den grim reaper? weil da gibts schon den 2er

EDIT: Ich finde den FlyBikes - 3 Amigos nich schlecht der is 21" 
        normal 349â¬ aber wenn man sucht findet man ihn fÃ¼r 269â¬

        kleinen nachteil hat er (meiner meinung nach): Bremssockl sind unten 

-----> http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=52&aid=887


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2007)

SeeeB schrieb:


> öhmn meinste den grim reaper? weil da gibts schon den 2er



Nöö,den schönen ohne Löcher.


----------



## terrible (6. Dezember 2007)

SeeeB schrieb:


> öhmn meinste den grim reaper? weil da gibts schon den 2er
> 
> EDIT: Ich finde den FlyBikes - 3 Amigos nich schlecht der is 21"
> normal 349 aber wenn man sucht findet man ihn für 269
> ...



brauchst nur ne flache bremse dann gehen auch kleine kettenblätter


----------



## SeeeB (6. Dezember 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Nöö,den schönen ohne Löcher.




achso  sry mein fehler

ja aber ne flache bremse kostet natürlich wider extra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerous.dan1 (6. Dezember 2007)

ja ich meinte nicht den grim reaper sondern den "normalen" reaper, ohne löcher eben (wie von rise schon erwähnt). aber scheint ja leider noch keine infos zu geben, wann er rauskommt. hab im inet zumindestens nichts gefunden.


----------

